# A gift to The Chi Wee's from Lori! (VB Snuggle Sack)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori! Thank you Soooooooo much for the snuggle sack! It came today and I about peed my pants.  I was so excited! It took me like 1/2 a second to get the box open. :lol: And talk about GORGEOUS! It is absolutley amazing and beautiful! Your work always shines through in the pieces you make. You are one super talented lady, and I'm very envious. If only I had just a pinch of your talent. I really can't thank you enough! The pups adore it already. I haven't been able to get Chance & Gia out of it since I got it. :lol: 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :love7: I wish you were here so I could hug you. A virtual hug will have to do for now. (((((Hugs))))) :daisy:

You will be getting some stuff from me soon too. One thing will come from the lady that made it. Then something else will come from my addy.

Okay, I took a butt load of pics. Sorry, but I was just so thrilled. 19 pics, so here goes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Really beautiful!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

That is gorgeous! I am so jealous!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww t its beautiful the chiwees are suck lucky pups love it xxx great pics


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

That is soo pretty they look really happy.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh Teresa, you are sooooo welcome .....so glad you and the Chiwee's love it. With all the goodies you always send the girls it is the LEAST I could do  They all look sooo precious wanting to snuggle in it. Love all of the pics  Oh...and of course machine washable and dryable  Forgot to mention that!

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So beautiful! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!~

Teresa the babies look so sweet in their new sack. It really is gorgeous .

I love all the pics!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh it's lovely! How wonderful for the little ones!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

that it looks so comfy. Lil chi babies love it! so cute.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is beautiful and looks so comfy i want to join them in it, lol
They look so cute and happy too.
Well done Lori, you really are talented!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Seriously, that snuggle sack rocks!! I love the colors


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It's beautiful - cosy little chi wees for the winter!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those pictures are BEAUTIFUL!! And Lori has outdone herself again! That is precious. So sweet with the babies all snuggled in. PERFECT!!! What a fabulous gift!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful bed. Ghia and Jade are just too cute sleeping in it together.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW that cuddle sac is just







and the chiwees looks adorable and so happy in it. 







Lori


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! That is just gorgeous!! Does Ivy's Mom make them? Can I order one?

And forgive my ignorance please, but what's a "VB" snuggle sack? What does VB stand for?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just lovely and you can tell the Chi-Wee`s love it!!
What a wonderful gift!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

"V B" means "Vintage Bitch", a style.
Isnt it just too girley??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol look at them all hiding about! such cute precious babies!  looks so comfy tooo oooh


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is the most beautiful snuggle sack I've ever seen!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just beautiful, very nice job. Well done, the chiwees look so happy!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

it is gorgeous! well done Lori you are so talented!
xxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LoL it's soo big or they are just so small ! 
Verry cute pics I need to get one


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Now that is chihuahua approved! None of the pictures Gia is awake, she took to that bed well lol.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is so beautiful I love it


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

T you really are lucky, lori does fab work, its beautiful


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thank you all so much!  I do feel very lucky that Lori sent us such a gorgeous nice gift. She is such a sweetheart, and a very dear friend. The Chi Wee's adore their new SS! It's so funny to watch them all try to hog it. Like little kids, "it's mine, no, it's mine." :lol: Lori made my day with such a generous gift! We can't thank her enough. *




Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhh Teresa, you are sooooo welcome .....so glad you and the Chiwee's love it. With all the goodies you always send the girls it is the LEAST I could do  They all look sooo precious wanting to snuggle in it. Love all of the pics  Oh...and of course machine washable and dryable  Forgot to mention that!
> 
> Lori


Thank you again Lori! It's absolutely gorgeous! The Chi Wee's can't get enough of it. It's so warm, soft and comfy. When my Grandbaby came in yesterday, he said, "Nana! Can I lay down on that? It's so soffffft!" :lol: 

Thanks for the washing tips. I'm sure I'll need them soon considering how much the pups love it!

Be looking out for your mail. I'll be sending you some goodies soon. 



Tink said:


> Wow! That is just gorgeous!! Does Ivy's Mom make them? Can I order one?
> 
> And forgive my ignorance please, but what's a "VB" snuggle sack? What does VB stand for?


It is, isn't it!  Yes, Lori makes them. I'm not sure if she's doing to many orders right now, but you can send her a PM and ask her. 

VB stands for Vintage Bitch. It's on Lori's labels. 



Kioana said:


> LoL it's soo big or they are just so small !
> Verry cute pics I need to get one


You will LOVE it! And your pups will too! Promise!

It's not big. It's the size of a standard size pillow. Perfect for my tiny crew. My little runt babies. :lol:



Ciarra said:


> Now that is chihuahua approved! None of the pictures Gia is awake, she took to that bed well lol.


She really did! I couldn't get her out of it! The others were trampling all over her and she slept right through it. :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the great coments. Your all sooo sweet! Hee heee.....Teresa, I've called Ivy and Fern for ever trying to find them, only to finally find them in their sack. They like to get waay down into the bottom of it and hide out lol!!!! Little sneaks!

Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh T, these pics are just adorable. I can't believe how cute they all look in that snuggle sack. OMG what a wonderful gift. Lori's talent never ceases to amaze me. Your pups are absolutely precious and seeing them in that feminine gorgeous sack just made my day!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Great pictures. I want a snuggle sack!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

How uber cute! I wish I could get any of mine to lay in a snuggle bed. They love being under the covers with moi, but I've never been able to get them into any type of under-covers situation without me being there with them.

My favorite pic has to be of Gia asleep in the corner of the bed. Just adorable.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

That ia reaaly pretty they look really happy, xx


----------

